# Wilkes County Lease needs members



## Boudreaux (Feb 27, 2006)

440 +/- acres located off Highway 378 just outside of Washington, GA.

Approximately 40 acres hardwoods, maybe 150 acres of planted pines in various stages of growth, and the rest clearcuts from different times over the past 4 years (some have already been planted with pine saplings).

Primative campground with a bunk house with 3 sets of bunkbeds and a covered barn.  3 or 4 members have campers set up year round at the campsite.  Club provides 6 or so box stands on the clearcuts.  

Membership usually kept to 10 - 12 members.  Club does have guest priviliges.  _Annual dues are around $475 - $500, depending on total # of members._

Not run by an overbearing personality - follow DNR, clean up after yourself, respect your fellow hunters and adjacent land owners and you'll fit right in.

PM me for contact information for club President.


----------



## pnome (Feb 27, 2006)

hogs?


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 27, 2006)

pnome said:
			
		

> hogs?



None in the past few years, but have talked to clubs within 10 miles of us who have them and been told that it's just a matter of time before we do.

We have killed coyotes, dove, and quail (VERY FEW) off the clear cuts, as well as several deer.  I have personally taken two 8 point and one 7 point bucks off this lease, along with a cow-horned spike and several does.

A son of one member took a beautifully symetrical 10 point off the lease a few years ago.  It was young, but showed GREAT genetics.  2 "wall hangers" were seen last year, one was missed in the pines, the other jumped in one of the clear cuts and disappeared before the hunter could get a shot off.


----------



## NC Hunter (Feb 27, 2006)

GA, how many new members do you need?


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 28, 2006)

NC Hunter said:
			
		

> GA, how many new members do you need?



Payment from returning members is actually due tomorrow, March 1, so won't know until we start getting some checks in.  3 of last years's 12 members have indicated they are out for 2006.  So at least 3, and I'd say probably another 2 won't pay.

However, as of tomorrow morning, all memberships are on a first to pay basis, so it could be as many as 10 new members.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 28, 2006)

PMs returned.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Turkeys?*

You guys have turkeys?


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 3, 2006)

Tons of turkeys, but we don't have turkey rights on the property.  Property owner hunts turkey there.  We're negotiating with him to change that.


----------



## silvertop (Mar 4, 2006)

Would like more info.  Interested.  PM me , email fall40@peoplepc.com, 770-495-8274  Tony (silvertop)


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 5, 2006)

silvertop said:
			
		

> Would like more info.  Interested.  PM me , email fall40@peoplepc.com, 770-495-8274  Tony (silvertop)




I'll forward to the Pres of the club (Randy B.) and have him contact you.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 6, 2006)

*contact number*

The president of the club asked that I go ahead and post his number.  

If anyone is interested or would like more information on this lease, contact Randy at 770-466-0456.

Several memberships are open.

Here's the typical buck I've taken off the lease.  Have gotten 1 in this class 3 out of the last 5 years.  We've seen some bigger ones over the last 3 years now, but haven't brought one into camp.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jeff Moats (Jun 8, 2006)

Any openings left? Are ATV's a problem.


----------



## greywolf (Jun 9, 2006)

can my kids hunt on my membership?  greywolf


----------



## greywolf (Jun 11, 2006)

interested if you still have openings e-mail me at rickytammy@etcmail.com


----------



## tim frankum (Dec 30, 2006)

if this is a family membership im interested.


----------

